# Emotions?



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Is feeling more and more emotion a sign of recovery?
I got so pissed at my boyfriend yesterday and it made me happy that I could actually get pissed off.
Or even when I cry, crying for me feel like a release, it makes me feel real. 
Also my memory is getting better, the first few weeks are all blur and now I can remember bits 
and pieces of conversations Ive had recently with people. 
Any recoveree's or people in progress have similar experiences?


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Is feeling more and more emotion a sign of recovery?


In short yes, its not the whole thing but a very good sign. Back when I had chronic DR/DR I felt no emotion at all. Trust me getting back in touch with your emotions is very important for recovery.



> Also my memory is getting better, the first few weeks are all blur and now I can remember bits
> and pieces of conversations Ive had recently with people.
> Any recoveree's or people in progress have similar experiences?


These are very very good signs.

JJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

in one word. YES.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Indeed. You are starting to connect again. great to hear stories like this.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Indeed. You are starting to connect again. great to hear stories like this.


Yes, go girl go!

Come back and give us an uplifting account when you get there (you will!)


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I will! I just gotta keep on truckin!


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

UPDATE: After a few sessions of EMDR therapy with my LPC I am feeling 90% better. I still have very mild weird vision but I feel better than I have in a long time :]


----------

